# My first center speaker



## SAY IT LOUD (Jun 24, 2008)

Here it is so far made from 24mm MDF Size H900 x W205 x D375mm crossover XON 455-V2 has been desingned for these drivers with this box.

http://s752.photobucket.com/albums/xx163/MADTHX/ 

1x 1" HDS Peerless tweeter T-S Parameters 
Resonance Frequency fs 700 Hz
Mechanical Q factor Qms --
Electrical Q factor Qes --
Total Q factor Qts --
Force factor Bl -- Tm
Mechanical resistance Rms -- Kg/s
Moving mass Mms -- g
Suspension compliance Cms -- mm/N
Effective cone diameter D -- cm
Effective piston area Sd -- cm2
Equivalent volume Vas -- ltrs
Sensitivity (2.83V/1m) 93 dB

2x 6.5" HDS Peerless Phase plug mid woofers. T-S Parameters 
Resonance Frequency fs 41.9 Hz
Mechanical Q factor Qms 2.41
Electrical Q factor Qes 0.42
Total Q factor Qts 0.36
Force factor Bl 8.2 Tm
Mechanical resistance Rms 1.83 Kg/s
Moving mass Mms 16.8 g
Suspension compliance Cms 0.86 mm/N
Effective cone diameter D 13.1 cm
Effective piston area Sd 135 cm2
Equivalent volume Vas 21.7 ltrs
Sensitivity (2.83V/1m) 87.8 dB
Ratio BL/√(Re) 3.4
Ratio fs/Qts F 122


----------



## gwilliams20 (May 4, 2010)

Very nice work on the cabinetry.


----------



## Endesereth (Sep 15, 2009)

pretty cool, :Tyou gonna veneer it? 
it'll look good with whatever you'll do I'm sure!:bigsmile:


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Very nice job MR THX! :T
Are you making your L&R speakers as well?..That would make all your fronts DIY..including sub.


----------



## maxserg (Dec 11, 2008)

For a center channel I would prefer not to have a rotated 90 degrees d'appolito center channel. This leads to poor horizontal dispertion. At least moove the tweeter upward from the mid-woofers or get a three-way center channel(if it voices well with your mains)


----------



## 1Michael (Nov 2, 2006)

The baffle should be double thick and there needs to be some bracing in there...


----------



## SAY IT LOUD (Jun 24, 2008)

Here it is finished http://s752.photobucket.com/albums/xx163/MADTHX/?action=view&current=101_0717.jpg


----------



## SAY IT LOUD (Jun 24, 2008)

buggers said:


> The baffle should be double thick and there needs to be some bracing in there...


I did put bracing in i didnt take a pic of it.


----------



## Mario (Jun 2, 2009)

buggers said:


> The baffle should be double thick and there needs to be some bracing in there...


I didn't look at the description on the last two pictures and was thinking "daaamn, he sure put a lot of bracing in that cabinet!" :rofl:


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

What are the box parameters? 

Did you brace it or damp it yet?


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

Mario said:


> he sure put a lot of bracing in that cabinet!" :rofl:


 I was thinking the same thing lol.


----------



## SAY IT LOUD (Jun 24, 2008)

FINISHED http://s752.photobucket.com/albums/xx163/MADTHX/?action=view&current=101_0719.jpg


----------



## vann_d (Apr 7, 2009)

Nice construction. 

My only criticism is that the MTM config looks a little spread apart. Generally, the closer together you can mount these three drivers the better. Helps a lot with horizontal dispersion pattern. That's why you see a lot of center channel designs with the tweeter offset a bit, to get the two mids close together. 

Close to on-axis you should be ok though, I think.

Let us know how it sounds!


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Nice job! :T
What type of black finish did you end up using?


----------



## SAY IT LOUD (Jun 24, 2008)

Prof. said:


> Nice job! :T
> What type of black finish did you end up using?


Black timber vaneer killer looks and killer sound remember this is my first centre speaker.


----------

